# Factory Tint %



## RamAirGT22 (Dec 5, 2005)

Does anyone know what % comes factory on a 2006? I am gonna get my front windows tinted and would like to match the rear and I want it pretty dark but don't really wanna have the rear windows done again.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

RamAirGT22 said:


> Does anyone know what % comes factory on a 2006? I am gonna get my front windows tinted and would like to match the rear and I want it pretty dark but don't really wanna have the rear windows done again.


Assuming the 06 is the same as the 05, I had 32% put on my front windows and they match really well. I really don't know the actual percent tint the rear windows have, but they must be pretty close. From the outside looking through the side windows out the front, they look the same tint to me!


----------



## RamAirGT22 (Dec 5, 2005)

I had 35% on my car and wanted to go a little darker. I will have to ask the guy at the tint shop.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

RamAirGT22 said:


> I had 35% on my car and wanted to go a little darker. I will have to ask the guy at the tint shop.


Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the 32% is darker than the 35%. I was lead to believe the lower the percent the less light that gets through. Thinking back now, I don't recall if it was 32% or 30% that was installed. I know it was slightly less than legal, but not so much as to attract undo attention! :thumbup:


----------



## RamAirGT22 (Dec 5, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the 32% is darker than the 35%. I was lead to believe the lower the percent the less light that gets through. Thinking back now, I don't recall if it was 32% or 30% that was installed. I know it was slightly less than legal, but not so much as to attract undo attention! :thumbup:


You are correct. I don't think they make a 32% so it probably is 30%. I wanted to go around at least 20% or darker but it looke like I might have to go to the 30% to match. Thanks


----------



## RamAirGT22 (Dec 5, 2005)

it's getting done today and the guy said it's probably 20% factory.


----------



## xtreme43s10 (Oct 9, 2005)

factory tint is about 35%, when i get my truck done this week i plan to put 20% overtop all the window's, i have 20% on the front and 5% over the factory 20% on the back of my other truck, once you do that dark on a truck it's hard to tell the back is darker then the front :thumbup:


----------



## RamAirGT22 (Dec 5, 2005)

It was 20% and it looks and matches perfectly.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, there mustn't be a huge difference between 20% and 30%, because I know they didn't put 20% on my truck, and in the sun they look like a pretty darn good match to me! Maybe it has something to do with the brand of tint or the actual color. What brand did you have installed?


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

I would have to agree with xtreme43s10 for the factory tint to be 35%. I had Formula One Pinnacle 35 added to my windows and they look perfectly matched with the rear windows.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

RamAirGT22 said:


> It was 20% and it looks and matches perfectly.


Pics...Pics...Pics...Pics...Pics...Pics...Pics...Pics...
:showpics: :showpics: :showpics: :showpics:


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

iefronty said:


> I would have to agree with xtreme43s10 for the factory tint to be 35%. I had Formula One Pinnacle 35 added to my windows and they look perfectly matched with the rear windows.


The front factory widows have tint on them from the factory. Without checking I think it might be 50%. So when you add 30% tint to the windows with will be darker then if you put it on a window that did not have factory tint. So if your state has a 30% law and you add 30% tint you will be illegal.

Kevin


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

In GA they did away with the tint law, I got 10% on my Altima all the way around with a 12" strip of 5% across the windsheild, 6 months later they put the law back into effect, the next week I got a $250.00 ticket. Now I ride with my windows down alot cause I don't want to take the tint off.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> In GA they did away with the tint law, I got 10% on my Altima all the way around with a 12" strip of 5% across the windsheild, 6 months later they put the law back into effect, the next week I got a $250.00 ticket. Now I ride with my windows down alot cause I don't want to take the tint off.


Well, what ever percent they applied to my windows, they assured me it was legal, so if I ever get a ticket, they'll be hearing from me! I don't think I have to worry though, I know it's not dark enough to be close to being 20% or darker!


----------



## xtreme43s10 (Oct 9, 2005)

OverTheTop said:


> The front factory widows have tint on them from the factory. Without checking I think it might be 50%. So when you add 30% tint to the windows with will be darker then if you put it on a window that did not have factory tint. So if your state has a 30% law and you add 30% tint you will be illegal.
> 
> Kevin


front windows have 70% or greater. i agree adding tint will make them illegal, but depending on where you live hte police may or may not give you a hard time with it, i know here I've never had a problem with it being to dark.


----------



## RamAirGT22 (Dec 5, 2005)

Not sure what tint brand it was but it was 20% and it's pretty dark. I have 35% all around on my Grand Am and it was no where near this dark.


----------

